# LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. CAR SHOW



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show

Saturday April 16th 2011

221 Glenn Ave.
Modesto, CA 95358

Move in 8AM-11AM 
Show 11AM-4PM

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19688320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 09:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


Thanks for posting this Richie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Jan 25 2011, 01:21 AM~19690641
> *Thanks for posting this Richie! :thumbsup:
> *



*Denada Mi CHUY! 

Let's Keep this TTT (To The Top)*


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

Wassup Ritchie .....You Know The Bay Boy Is comin Out 2 Snap Snap Snap em shotz Bay Boy 2 The Valley Style :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jan 25 2011, 03:38 AM~19690905
> *Wassup Ritchie .....You Know The Bay Boy Is comin Out 2 Snap Snap Snap  em shotz Bay Boy 2 The Valley Style  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds like a good one :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 25 2011, 09:01 AM~19691910
> *sounds like a good one :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 24 2011, 09:38 PM~19688689
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WAT HOMIE!!!
I MISS U DOG! NO ****!
BUMP FOR MY OLD CLUB!!!!




YOU TOO PAUL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 11:48 AM~19693174
> *WAT HOMIE!!!
> I MISS U DOG! NO ****!
> BUMP FOR MY OLD CLUB!!!!
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 11:48 AM~19693174
> *WAT HOMIE!!!
> I MISS U DOG! NO ****!
> BUMP FOR MY OLD CLUB!!!!
> ...


sup bump master,how you doing bro


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

Ttt lux


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


ttt yep yep


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 24 2011, 10:04 PM~19689109
> *SOUNDS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up ICEE*63! this is Chuy from central valley LUX, hope to see you guys out here for the show.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 25 2011, 01:12 PM~19693817
> *sup bump master,how you doing bro
> *


You knowwwwww! :biggrin:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 06:25 PM~19696760
> *You knowwwwww! :biggrin:
> *


yea yeaaaaaaa :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 25 2011, 05:25 PM~19696760
> *You knowwwwww! :biggrin: i miss the LUX
> *


 :0


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

BUMP.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's the FLYER! *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 07:37 PM~19707735
> *Here's the FLIER!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt my homiez :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707735
> *Here's the FLIER!
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW*


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707735
> *Here's the FLIER!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 26 2011, 09:51 PM~19708664
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

We will be out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: two thumbs up PADRINOS will be in the casa homies


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD+Jan 27 2011, 06:32 AM~19711114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks for the Support!*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Rules soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 27 2011, 01:04 PM~19714296
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: two thumbs up PADRINOS will be in the casa homies
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 AM~19710493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 27 2011, 10:39 PM~19719681
> *Rules soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEP YEP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Jan 27 2011, 03:04 AM~19710493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*Here's the FLIER! *











hope to make it to this show  is this show subtituding the San Jo one?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:50 AM~19722655
> *Here's the FLIER!
> 
> 
> ...


nope  coming soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*YOU GUYS GONNA POST UP THE HOP RULES SOON. :biggrin: *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 28 2011, 07:09 PM~19726074
> *YOU GUYS GONNA POST UP THE HOP RULES SOON. :biggrin:
> *


yep yep coming soon bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towboss_@Jan 28 2011, 09:47 PM~19726845
> *yep yep coming soon bro
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 28 2011, 09:20 PM~19727137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 28 2011, 10:20 PM~19727137
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lux.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jan 30 2011, 07:06 AM~19736046
> * :biggrin:
> *


q-vole compa


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 30 2011, 09:46 AM~19736389
> *q-vole compa
> *


You know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 26 2011, 07:37 PM~19707735
> *Here's the FLIER!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GONNA HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE DEFINATELY


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Jan 31 2011, 02:38 PM~19747164
> *GONNA HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE DEFINATELY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64+Jan 30 2011, 03:00 PM~19738064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? 
(323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 31 2011, 08:19 PM~19750692
> *:drama:
> *


What  ????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2011, 10:14 PM~19752441
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Dave!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTT again :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Jan 31 2011, 01:38 PM~19747164
> *GONNA HAVE TO GO TO THIS ONE DEFINATELY
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 1 2011, 11:57 PM~19764450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 2 2011, 12:57 AM~19764450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 09:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 28 2011, 02:41 PM~19723889
> *nope  coming soon
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

BOULEVARD IMAGE C.C CRUISIN YOUR WAY!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Feb 4 2011, 09:11 AM~19786737
> *BOULEVARD IMAGE C.C CRUISIN YOUR WAY!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 1 2011, 02:07 AM~19753522
> *Whats up Dave!
> *


chillin bro and bumping this great topic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 3 2011, 01:38 PM~19778424
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 08:14 PM~19688320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 5 2011, 06:32 AM~19793908
> *chillin bro and bumping this great topic!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 AM~19808019
> *cant wait
> *


*you ain't ready* :biggrin:


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Feb 2 2011, 06:26 PM~19770482
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Alright here it is we got one class to announce so far Single Pump street 28 max lockup no primered cars must be driven Real cars only must have spokes no bubble tires no exceptions payout for first only,200 plus trophy 20 bux for each entry two make the class all good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 8 2011, 08:28 PM~19823005
> *Alright here it is we got one class to announce so far Single Pump street 28 max lockup no primered cars must be driven Real cars only must have spokes no bubble tires no exceptions payout for first only,200 plus trophy 20 bux for each entry two make the class all good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

come out for a LUXURIOUS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hops gonna be off the hook  for that matter the WHOLE show gonna be off the hook  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 8 2011, 09:28 PM~19823005
> *Alright here it is we got one class to announce so far Single Pump street 28 max lockup no primered cars must be driven Real cars only must have spokes no bubble tires no exceptions payout for first only,200 plus trophy 20 bux for each entry two make the class all good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Is there any other rules as far as suspension mod's ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Nope just gotta be 28 or less :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lets keep this ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

¤TTT¤


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! 
T*T*T for the Lux Familia, See u guys there.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote] we there :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm callin out all street singles come thru and take this money im calling the bay,559,LA and all my real hoppers to come and get down with us we got about 10 singlescomin already and a few from my camp :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Feb 13 2011, 11:38 PM~19864336
> *INSPIRATIONS  C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!
> T*T*T for the Lux Familia, See u guys there.
> *


ttt for the homiez :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 17 2011, 09:38 AM~19892137
> *I'm callin out all street singles come thru and take this money im calling the bay,559,LA and all my real hoppers to come and get down with us we got about 10 singlescomin already and a few from my camp :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 17 2011, 08:38 AM~19892137
> *I'm callin out all street singles come thru and take this money im calling the bay,559,LA and all my real hoppers to come and get down with us we got about 10 singlescomin already and a few from my camp :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 17 2011, 09:38 AM~19892137
> *I'm callin out all street singles come thru and take this money im calling the bay,559,LA and all my real hoppers to come and get down with us we got about 10 singlescomin already and a few from my camp :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 17 2011, 09:38 AM~19892137
> *I'm callin out all street singles come thru and take this money im calling the bay,559,LA and all my real hoppers to come and get down with us we got about 10 singlescomin already and a few from my camp :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 PM~19920533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



post the nude one guey :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 PM~19921180
> *post the nude one guey :biggrin:
> *



*Would you be able to handle it!*


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 20 2011, 11:58 PM~19921180
> *post the nude one guey :biggrin:
> *


ooooh :0


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Don't be scared bring the singles I don't see anybody on here let's get a hopper role call :biggrin: me first KINGFISH who else? I know Keebs can't resist and the whole straight clowning camp they got some hot singles who else gonna get in on this? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hoppers needed were u at this goin to be the nor cal showdown will the valley win Fresno maybe the bay who knows only one way to find out


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 24 2011, 08:53 AM~19948946
> *Hoppers needed were u at this goin to be the nor cal showdown will the valley win Fresno maybe the bay who knows only one way to find out
> *



*FISH WANT YOU BRING TO THE SHOW?*


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: can't miss this


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 25 2011, 07:23 PM~19962478
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: can't miss this
> *


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 09:11 PM~19688283
> *LUXURIOUS CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. will be hosting a Car Show
> 
> Saturday April 16th 2011
> ...


  javascript:emoticon('')javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')gonna be a great LUX event


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

M bringn street single all legit even got registration not my car of course don't wanna send waves m double anyway just gonna swing for fun but our cars that are entering the comp are REAL cars no funny bunny shit just street :biggrin: heard ther was goin to be some grudge match hopping :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I know you gotta have something up your sleeve D.T. Watcha bringin we gotta put on a good show :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Feb 21 2011, 08:38 PM~19927977
> *Don't be scared bring the singles I don't see anybody on here let's get a hopper role call :biggrin: me first KINGFISH who else? I know Keebs can't resist and the whole straight clowning camp they got some hot singles who else gonna get in on this? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam Thats my wifes :happysad: bday weekend but I will try I'm just gonna have to kiss some @ss lol.....


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Noooo! Keebs u gotta make it :biggrin: do watcha gotta but be careful wifey's don't play :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*YELLOW*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19994546
> *Noooo! Keebs u gotta make it  :biggrin: do watcha gotta but be careful wifey's don't play :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to try believe me :biggrin: 
I love going to modesto I always have a good time....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

All good :biggrin: I got u on food n drink if you make it bro


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 2 2011, 10:42 AM~19997222
> *I'm going to try believe me  :biggrin:
> I love going to modesto I always have a good time....
> *


Sounds good 
TTT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 28 2011, 12:59 PM~19980714
> *Dam Thats my wifes  :happysad: bday weekend but I will try I'm just gonna have to kiss some @ss lol.....
> *



:0


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 2 2011, 07:17 PM~20000830
> *:0
> *


Sup Eddie 
:biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 1 2011, 11:59 PM~19995076
> *YELLOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lets make this a great event for the families and friends


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I believe this hop is one week after palo alto so if anybody wants rematches they can getter done so if someOnes car breaks or don't work for whatever reason get your rematch fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

low rider b b q in the park sunday march 13th in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there to support you guyz


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Mar 6 2011, 11:46 AM~20027969
> *Nor Cal Ridahz CC will be there to support you guyz
> *


yep yep :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

LuxuriouS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19688320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT U KNOW THE BAY BOY IS READY .....WASSUP RITCHIE RITCH ?? WHERE YOU AT ???


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

C all you homies there and them bad rides.................  :h5: PADRINOS :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

*B*U*M*P*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hoppers were are u this show comin up soon :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mooney209 (Feb 21, 2011)

LUXURIOUS TTT WHAT UP TOW BOSS


----------



## mooney209 (Feb 21, 2011)

HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT TO OUR SHOW ON APRIL 16TH 2011


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mooney209_@Mar 13 2011, 12:04 AM~20079406
> *LUXURIOUS TTT WHAT UP TOW BOSS
> *


ttt :biggrin: yep yep jess


----------



## mooney209 (Feb 21, 2011)

WHAT U DOING WYNO


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mooney209_@Mar 13 2011, 12:08 AM~20079420
> *WHAT U DOING WYNO
> *


wuz up big jess :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

wat wat!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 15 2011, 08:32 PM~20101945
> *wat wat!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


its YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Bumpersmackin goodtime :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

My switchfinger twitching :biggrin: ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

So Po boy68 says he drives all over so I guess he's saying he's coming :biggrin: since people sayin they got real street cars I hope they bring em they say they drive anywhere chase they got real cars then a hundred or so miles shouldn't be shit I'll see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT for the homies


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Mar 21 2011, 08:39 PM~20147553
> * TTT for the homies
> *


yep yep :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TICK TOCK---TICK TOCK TIME IS ALMOST HERE!*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 21 2011, 11:57 PM~20149067
> *TICK TOCK---TICK TOCK TIME IS ALMOST HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 21 2011, 06:59 AM~20141251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 22 2011, 12:57 AM~20149067
> *TICK TOCK---TICK TOCK TIME IS ALMOST HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 11 2011, 06:25 PM~20070715
> *Hoppers were are u this show comin up soon  :biggrin:
> *



*FISH YOU'LL HAVE HOPPERS THERE MY FRIEND "NO ****" :biggrin: *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 21 2011, 11:57 PM~20149067
> *TICK TOCK---TICK TOCK TIME IS ALMOST HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 AM~20141251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Mar 21 2011, 07:59 AM~20141251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Jan 24 2011, 10:04 PM~19689109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup Yup
we will b there in the house 
almost time


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 20 2011, 10:36 PM~19920533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me likey
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Mar 27 2011, 07:00 AM~20191137
> *TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

this gonna be off tha hook


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kalihuztla209_@Mar 28 2011, 11:22 AM~20201416
> *this gonna be off tha hook
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

yep i cant wait to see this shit...tha homie mino doin it big this year. reppin that 209


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

something to look forward to


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mooney209 (Feb 21, 2011)

TTT LUXURIOUS SHOW IS ALMOST HERE  IM READY TO KICK IT AND SEE WHATS NEW OUT HERE SSSSHHHHOOOOAAAA BUMP TO THE LOWRIDER RAZA LATE MOONEY LOCSTERO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Fosho :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 29 2011, 10:14 AM~20209526
> *Fosho :biggrin:
> *




Whats good Mino..... Gonna do it big this year?.. R we gonna have to pull that plaque out like we was talkin bout..lol


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 26 2011, 11:06 AM~20185997
> *Yup Yup
> we will b there in the house
> almost time
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## kingfishcustom209 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 30 2011, 11:33 PM~20225021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 30 2011, 10:33 PM~20225021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## kingfishcustom209 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that the lady with the lunchtruck mmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~_@Mar 30 2011, 10:33 PM~20225021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MISS PARKER FINER THAN A MOFO.
:0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be in the house


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 31 2011, 10:21 PM~20232878
> *Lifes Finest will be in the house
> *


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@Mar 31 2011, 01:32 PM~20228582
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Mar 31 2011, 09:21 PM~20232878
> *Lifes Finest will be in the house
> *


yup yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@Mar 31 2011, 12:32 PM~20228582
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up big jr :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigrob408 (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 24 2011, 09:38 PM~19688689
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a LUXURIOUS day :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 3 2011, 04:12 PM~20249489
> *gonna be a LUXURIOUS day :biggrin:
> *


  yep


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WHATS THE CATEGORIES FOR THE BIKES IM TAKING "16INCH STREET "20INCH ORIGINAL "20INCH STREET "20INCH FULL AND "26INCH FULL ARE THE BIKES GOING TO HAVE THESE CATEGORIES LET ME KNOW SO I CAN LET MY MEMBERS KNOW I WOULD APPRECIATE IT "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. MERCED CA. :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS C.C. GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look like its going to be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

will b there


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 5 2011, 05:49 PM~20268261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 6 2011, 12:06 AM~20271412
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 5 2011, 06:49 PM~20268261
> *<img src=\'http://i54.tinypic.com/15i0xzr.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


ttt


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 6 2011, 09:02 PM~20278791
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP......


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 6 2011, 08:02 PM~20278791
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna have a funky LUX time :biggrin:


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 8 2011, 07:58 AM~20290134
> *gonna have a funky LUX time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 8 2011, 07:58 AM~20290134
> *gonna have a funky LUX time :biggrin:
> *


like always...


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 6 2011, 09:02 PM~20278791
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by towboss_@Apr 7 2011, 06:28 PM~20285936
> *ttt :thumbsup:
> *


Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

a LUXURIOUS REUNION :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

High /
Low (°F) Precip. % 
Tonight
Apr 08 Partly Cloudy 38° 20 % 
Sat 
Apr 09 Sunny 66°/42° 10 % 
Sun 
Apr 10 Sunny 69°/46° 0 % 
Mon 
Apr 11 Partly Cloudy 68°/45° 10 % 
Tue 
Apr 12 Mostly Sunny 66°/45° 0 % 
Wed 
Apr 13 Mostly Sunny 69°/48° 0 % 
Thu 
Apr 14 Partly Cloudy 68°/50° 20 % 
Fri 
Apr 15 Sunny 74°/50° 0 % 
Sat 
Apr 16 Sunny 71°/50° 0 % Sun 
Apr 17 
:0 :biggrin: ooooooh yeah


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT CANT WAIT


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SMosher (Apr 10, 2011)

All makes models welcome?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Made sometime for a full complete DETAIL on my RIDE :biggrin: 
Ready to go to MODESTO after 2 years of not driving it. See you there FAM.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Apr 10 2011, 12:21 PM~20304048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTY for a real hop no cancellations :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 11 2011, 07:41 AM~20310079
> *TTY for a real hop no cancellations :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

what are the categories?


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah i heard that what are the categories i asked last week what the bike categories are and i got no response it would be really nice to know


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to this saterday and lay m low will be there


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> The categories are on the flyer</span>[/SIZE]
> ]


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

PADRINOS WILL JOIN THE PARTY......


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looks like its going to be a nice weekend!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > The categories are on the flyer</span>[/SIZE]
> > ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
LATIN STYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........
* :biggrin:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

IT WAS BROUGHT TO MY ATTENTION THERE IS GOING TO BE [email protected] FOR 3WHEEL TRIKE AND 2WHEEL BICYCLES. IT DOESNT MATTER TO ME THERE ISNT TROPHIES FOR "12"INCH,"16"INCH,OR"26"INCH LOWRIDER BIKES IT'S ALL GOOD "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. WILL STILL PARTICIPATE AND SHOW SUPPORT TO "LUXURIOUS" CENTRAL VALLEY C.C. AND GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND SHOW THE PEOPLE WHAT PRIDE AND HONOR WE HAVE FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE.MY HAT COMES OFF TO LUXURIOUS C.C. FOR THROWING THERE FIRST CAR SHOW AND "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. FROM MERCED CA. IS IN YOUR CORNER THIS IS WRITTEN BY TONY MUNOZ FOUNDER AND PRESIDENT OF LATIN TRADITIONS.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER UP..


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Apr 12 2011, 12:43 PM~20320411
> *BUMP THIS MOTHER UP..
> *


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 11 2011, 10:45 PM~20316628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Niice!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Apr 6 2011, 08:02 PM~20278791
> *WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Apr 10 2011, 11:21 AM~20304048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 11 2011, 09:45 PM~20316628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Q-VOE towboss :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

What is this place?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> > The categories are on the flyer</span>[/SIZE]
> > ]
> 
> 
> CAN I GET SOMETHING CLARIFIED? WHEN U SEARCH THE ADDRESS FOR THIS SHOW ON GOOGLE MAPS 221 GLENN AVE IT SHOWS A RESIDENTIAL AREA JUST HOUSES IS THIS WHERE THE SHOW IS BEING HELD PLEASE CLARIFY THANKS


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

The categories are on the flyer
]









CAN I GET SOMETHING CLARIFIED? WHEN U SEARCH THE ADDRESS FOR THIS SHOW ON GOOGLE MAPS 221 GLENN AVE IT SHOWS A RESIDENTIAL AREA JUST HOUSES IS THIS WHERE THE SHOW IS BEING HELD PLEASE CLARIFY THANKS

It's exactly what I was thinking about.... I don't see any park, school or venue on which this event will take place at. Can you please give us more info. about the location to this major event.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 12 2011, 03:48 PM~20322175
> *The categories are on the flyer
> 
> CAN I GET SOMETHING CLARIFIED? WHEN U SEARCH THE ADDRESS FOR THIS SHOW ON GOOGLE MAPS 221 GLENN AVE IT SHOWS A RESIDENTIAL AREA JUST HOUSES IS THIS WHERE THE SHOW IS BEING HELD  PLEASE CLARIFY THANKS
> ...


x2


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2011, 04:54 PM~20322221
> *x2
> *


The Location is not residential .
it is a Business. and Glenn ave is a closed street on one end .
So we are taking over the whole block we had 2 other shows on before and it work's out with vendors , show, & specially the HOP


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 12 2011, 04:02 PM~20322303
> *The Location is not residential .
> it is a Business.    and Glenn ave is a closed street on one end .
> So we are taking over the whole block we had 2 other shows on before and it work's out with vendors , show, &  specially the HOP
> *


  ill be there


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 12 2011, 05:07 PM~20322338
> *  ill be there
> *


We will see you there


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 12 2011, 05:02 PM~20322303
> *The Location is not residential .
> it is a Business.    and Glenn ave is a closed street on one end .
> So we are taking over the whole block we had 2 other shows on before and it work's out with vendors , show, &  specially the HOP
> *


ok JUST EXPECT ALOT OF GENTE ME AND MY HOMIES ARE KNOWN CHICANO RAPPERS OUR CAR CLUB IS GONNA BE THERE AND WE INVITED ALOT OF PEOPLE TOO TO SHOW SUPPORT U GUYS SHOW IS GONNA BE CRACKING ME "DA CONNECTION " "BIG TONE" AND "LIL CONER" ARE GONNA BE THERE


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 12 2011, 05:14 PM~20322378
> *ok JUST EXPECT ALOT OF GENTE ME AND MY HOMIES ARE KNOWN CHICANO RAPPERS OUR CAR CLUB IS GONNA BE THERE AND WE INVITED ALOT OF PEOPLE TOO TO SHOW SUPPORT U GUYS SHOW IS GONNA BE CRACKING ME "DA CONNECTION " "BIG TONE" AND "LIL CONER" ARE GONNA BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 12 2011, 05:02 PM~20322303
> *The Location is not residential .
> it is a Business.    and Glenn ave is a closed street on one end .
> So we are taking over the whole block we had 2 other shows on before and it work's out with vendors , show, &  specially the HOP
> *


OK COOL I WAS GOING TO ASK THE SAME QUESTION YOU'VE ANSWERED IT PADRINOS WILL BE THERE SEE YOU OUT THERE LUXURIOUS C.C.  AND THE REST OF THE BAD LOWRIDERS OUT THERE..


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 12 2011, 05:23 PM~20322427
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20324202
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

cant wait homies


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB WHATS UP WITH YOU SEE YOU MADE IT BACK SAFE


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE CRACKING BIG TIME SENT OUT AN EVENT INVITE TO THIS FUNCTION TO 11,000 FRIENDS ON MYSPACE, AND 550 FRIENDS ON FACE BOOK,ALL CHICANOS IN CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALI THAT BE INTO CHICANO RAP AND LOWRIDING SO AT LEAST EXPECT 100 PEOPLE TO COME FROM THAT NOT TO MENTION WAT LIL CONER AND BIG TONE CAN PROMOTE OUR MODESTO 21 AND UP NIGHTCLUB CONCERTS PULL AT LEAST 250 + PEOPLE IMAGINE AN ALL AGE FREE EVENT? LOTS OF GENTE!!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 12 2011, 07:21 PM~20324202
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 12 2011, 07:49 PM~20324533
> *     cant wait homies
> *


yup yup bro


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## showlows76 (Aug 10, 2010)

Trying to finish my front end for the event, but I noticed theres no underconstruction category . 









But it looks like its going to be a great turn out.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 12 2011, 05:14 PM~20322378
> *ok JUST EXPECT ALOT OF GENTE ME AND MY HOMIES ARE KNOWN CHICANO RAPPERS OUR CAR CLUB IS GONNA BE THERE AND WE INVITED ALOT OF PEOPLE TOO TO SHOW SUPPORT U GUYS SHOW IS GONNA BE CRACKING ME "DA CONNECTION " "BIG TONE" AND "LIL CONER" ARE GONNA BE THERE
> *


Whats up Victor! Good looking out on promoting the show carnal. Dont forget to bring your CD'S. I'm going to get you on the mic so you can spit a few lines and promote your misic.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 12 2011, 11:59 PM~20326318
> *Whats up Victor! Good looking out on promoting the show carnal. Dont forget to bring your CD'S. I'm going to get you on the mic so you can spit a few lines and promote your misic.
> *


MUCH LOVE CARNAL ILL SEE U OUT THERE ME FATBIRD LIL BIRD,BIG BIRD OMAR, MANITAS AND AS MANY HOMIES FROM TRACY COMING THROUGH PLUS SOME HOMIES FROM SANTA BARBARA ILL SEE U OUT THERE. WE GONNA HAVE IT CRACKING


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showlows76_@Apr 12 2011, 10:51 PM~20325914
> *Trying to finish my front end for the event, but I noticed theres no underconstruction category  .
> 
> 
> ...


Shit is looking hella clean bro yeah my car aint gona make it either my monte is under contruction. But Show Lows C.C will still come support a great turn out!!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Well be a good one


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

i think im gonna make out there.see u guys saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 13 2011, 12:07 PM~20329346
> *i think im gonna make out there.see u guys saturday :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 12 2011, 11:59 PM~20326318
> *Whats up Victor! Good looking out on promoting the show carnal. Dont forget to bring your CD'S. I'm going to get you on the mic so you can spit a few lines and promote your misic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 13 2011, 09:32 AM~20328164
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will take the 2 1/2 hour drive to Modesto :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree+Apr 13 2011, 09:32 AM~20328164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u there mr raider


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 13 2011, 11:47 AM~20329225
> *Well be a good one
> *


Que onda well it'll be good to meet you shaggy and that bad ass cadi aver si va el ricky con nosotros........


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

ready sir lexxx........ 


> SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin: whats up mr luxurious...... :wave:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Qvo lupe como as estado ay nos vemos el cady no esta listo pero lokiero llevar :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20330017
> *See u there mr raider
> *



orale


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What r the Bike categories my son wants to go show his bike..?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20324202
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


Cool see you there Trino


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is a old video of 1 of our shows we've had at this location.
LuxuriouS & ImpalaS Turkey drive.




[/quote]


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

LATIN STYLE c.c. Is there!!!showing our rides & our kids bikes...gona have great time!!!see all u homies on Saturday....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> ready sir lexxx........
> 
> 
> > SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin: whats up mr luxurious...... :wave:
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Apr 13 2011, 10:47 AM~20329225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

hopin to be at this show ......gunna be a good one


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Apr 13 2011, 06:21 AM~20327305
> *Shit is looking hella clean bro yeah my car aint gona make it either my monte is under contruction. But Show Lows C.C will still come support a great turn out!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 13 2011, 11:07 AM~20329346
> *i think im gonna make out there.see u guys saturday :thumbsup:
> *


kool bro see u there saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank u mr lux see u there :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 14 2011, 05:21 AM~20336305
> *Thank u mr lux see u there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

Lay M Low Nor Cal will be there to surport


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Its almost here.


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 14 2011, 10:32 AM~20337722
> * Its almost here.
> *


 yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 11 2011, 10:45 PM~20316628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


firme flica


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just found out my son has a baseball game at 8am will you guys let me in if I get there a little after 11?


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> This is a old video of 1 of our shows we've had at this location.
> LuxuriouS & ImpalaS Turkey drive.


[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

1 more :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

TTt trying to finish one more hopper in time :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED FOLKS! 2 MORE DAYS! TICK-TOCK..*


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

What up can some one tell me the best way to get there from San Jo.or any one from San Jo doing a caravan up there. Let me know thanks :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

What up can some one tell me the best way to get there from San Jo.or any one from San Jo doing a caravan up there. Let me know thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Much props to Luxurious for putting up this show and hop!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 13 2011, 11:36 AM~20329532
> *EL RAIDER will take the 2 1/2 hour drive to Modesto  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 14 2011, 05:40 PM~20341326
> *TTt trying to finish one more hopper in time :biggrin:
> *


yup yup :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 14 2011, 01:37 PM~20338938
> *I just found out my son has a baseball game at 8am will you guys let me in if I get there a little after 11?
> *


No problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

one more day :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

*T*G*I*F*, ITS GOING TO BE A LUXURIOUS TIME..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 14 2011, 08:25 PM~20342653
> *What up can some one tell me the best way to get there from San Jo.or any one from San Jo doing a caravan up there. Let me know thanks :biggrin:
> *


we are meeting up at 5.15 am at capitol and mckee parking lot. rolling out at 5.30am


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

IM READY FOR TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting ready.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just added, THE CHOLO DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First three people at my booth AFTER I SET UP get a cd.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

see everyone tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas magazine will be there tomorrow.... See everyone there about 9:30....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 15 2011, 07:46 PM~20349432
> *:nicoderm:
> *


come introduce yourself if you head out there bro


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 15 2011, 08:48 PM~20349987
> *come introduce yourself if you head out there bro
> *


 :thumbsup: will do! layitlow members gotta start wearing name tags.. :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont think we are going to sleep tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 15 2011, 10:48 PM~20350340
> *I dont think we are going to sleep tonight...  :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 15 2011, 09:27 PM~20350231
> *:thumbsup: will do!  layitlow members gotta start wearing name tags..  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Another hopper just finished 30 mins ago m goin to bed :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 16 2011, 12:11 AM~20350739
> *Another hopper just finished 30 mins ago m goin to bed :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

A couple more hours of graveyard shift off at 4am. Then LUX SJ we will be meeting up at 5:15am on Capitol and mckee see everyone in a few hours. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

almost time to go there!!!!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Time to go


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN'T MAKE IT TODAY.
*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE RIDE!*


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 15 2011, 03:13 PM~20347318
> *IM READY FOR TOMORROW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass monte


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I cant have the car done, but Im still heading out there in a bit to support my Luxurious fam.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

MAN! COULDNT MAKE IT  NEXT TIME! HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN AND A SAFE TRIP BACK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any pics? got a flat on hwy 152 :angry: didn't want to roll in on 3 rims 1 stock :angry:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

On the behalf of the Aztecas CC. We had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

A 2 1/2 hr drive but it was definetely worth it. Special thanks to Chuy n his members for making us feel welcome. Luxurious went out of there way to show us love and its very rare to show up at a show n find genuinely nice people. I've always felt that its not how nice a car is but how nice the person behind it is. Luxurious definetly knows that and had soom cool ass members. Thankyou once again. See you at the next one.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by reneehernand_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 PM~20354932
> *A 2 1/2 hr drive but it was definetely worth it. Special thanks to Chuy n his members for making us feel welcome. Luxurious went out of there way to show us love and its very rare to show up at a show n find genuinely nice people. I've always felt that its not how nice a car is but how nice the person behind it is. Luxurious definetly knows that and had soom cool ass members. Thankyou once again. See you at the next one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

it was a great turnout......................


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

UntouchableS had a great time. Props to Lux for a great turn out


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:* GOOD SHOW *:wave:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Apr 16 2011, 08:19 PM~20355060
> *:h5: GOOD SHOW  :wave:
> *


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

who goin to tha taco trucks tonite?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good show, ill post pics as soon as i get them to photobucket


----------



## H&MEURO (Jan 13, 2011)

big shot out to kingfish for throwing a good hop! well worth the drive :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey, just wanted to say we had a good time out there and it was good to see everyone! next year you have to get a bigger spot, it was packed! :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

Got to give it up to the lux family had a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 16 2011, 08:45 PM~20355229
> *Got to give it up to the lux family had a good time.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR MAKING IT OUT TO THE SHOW BRO


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Apr 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20355221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see myself :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*GOOD SHOW! LIFES FINEST FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME.... 
BIG H TOOK THE HOP @ 55 INCHES*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20355300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*COCHINA!!!!*


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

Had a good time today great show


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

JUS STOPPING BY TO SAY THANKYOU FOR THE LOVE, AND CONGRATS ON A GREAT SHOW!!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## magana75 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2011, 07:57 PM~20355310
> *COCHINA!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

looked like a good show sorry we didnt make it out there


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 16 2011, 08:57 PM~20355310
> *COCHINA!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

any video of tha hop


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for a good time badass show


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice pic ricardo :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats all I got


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 16 2011, 09:03 PM~20355794
> *Nice pic ricardo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Had to take a nice collection


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

/albums/rr241/CHUY1971/LuxuriouSAprilCarShowMotown237.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 16 2011, 09:19 PM~20355898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw sharky!!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

I WANNA THANK MY CENTRAL VALLEY LUX FAM.HAD A GOOD TIME.AND I WANNA GIVE A SPECIAL THANX TO TIM,RACHEL & LIL.LAYLA FROM KOOL AID/STACKLIFE HYDAULICS & MINO FROM KING FISH CUSTOMES FOR PUTTING ALOT OF HARD WORK INTO TO MY CAR TO GET IT TO SWING FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a miss a great one :angry: :angry: got a flat on hwy 152 didn't want to roll in with 3 rims and 1 stock :angry:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

I WANNA THANK MY CENTRAL VALLEY LUX FAMILY MY SON AND I HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks had a really good time hope to see you all out on the strip :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any Hop Vid?


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

I left the shop in campbell early to see most of the show

It was well wroth going


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPH5_yN3eOs


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT DACARSHOW HAD TO ROCK THE MIC WITH SOME FIRME ROLAS FOR THE 209,, MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY MODESTO AND 209 HOMIES!!! THANX FOR THE SUPPORT IT WAS CRACKING AT THE CARSHOW, MUCH LOVE TO LUXURIOUS C.C. BIG TONE,KEEK DOGG, O.G. VICTOR ,LADY MAFIA, AND IZZY

CHUY MY RESPECTS THANX FOR EVERYTHING AND ALL THE SUPPORT IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL SHOW!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

AND SHOUT OUTS TO ANT,JUAN, SMILEY AND LAY M LOW CAR CLUB, AND THANX AND A FIRME SHOUT OUT TO CHOLO DJ AND D.J. FRANKY PEREZ!!!!! DA CONNECTION


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tToU06FR-pU


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1To0mTwI8gc


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvfeQM8qN9g


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3g6XGuYnkE


----------



## Joe79cadi (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lcgHoa_baM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egpz1z8rJ_Q


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7kN5Gb4MRA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prQQkoXHx6o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXeNoYeXDOI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsgasWVK_F4




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O23c1R544bw

htt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

* Thanks Homies 
FAMILY FIRST 
Had a good time great show
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
o & Thanks 4 the plate of food it was Bomba*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

It's 5 in the morning and I just first wanna thank luxurious for puttin down a fat ass show Elio,Chuy,Mario and the whole crew hell ya next big ups too all my hopper peeps(and STACKLIFE) for puttin it down I mean some fuckin awesome footage but we got a few cars to fix but we dig the support and we can't wait for the next one :biggrin: :biggrin: and most of all thanks to EVERY CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS for comin out and makin this whole thing come together :biggrin: Almost forgot all my bikes peeps BIG UPS and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

_Great show...lots of awesome rides and great weather.
PADRINOS C.C had a great time @ the Luxurious Car show in Modesto. Bravo on a great turn out fellas._


----------



## SMosher (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a great time ... Thanks LUX!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 16 2011, 10:24 PM~20355938
> *I never saw sharky!!!
> *


He was out of state for work, I took his car for him


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS C.C................WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT.
IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND BIGGER THAN WE EXPECTED. BE SURE TO ATTEND OUR FUTURE EVENTS CUZ THEY WILL ONLY GET BETTER :biggrin: 
BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER FOR HOSTING THIS EVENT AND MY NOR-CAL AND SAN JOSE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
TOGETHER WE MADE THIS A SUCCESS ESPECIALLY THE MEMBERS THAT STEPPED IT UP YESTERDAY AND PUT THAT EXTRA LOVE INTO IT  LUX4LIFE


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

*Boulevard Image* would like to thank Luxurious for a great time and a great show. It was nice meeting some you!


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

[B]HERES THE LINK TO THE NEXT BIG EVENT IN THE MODESTO AREA.[/B]
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=589589&hl=


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2011, 08:52 AM~20357623
> *ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS C.C................WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT.
> IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND BIGGER THAN WE EXPECTED. BE SURE TO ATTEND OUR FUTURE EVENTS CUZ THEY WILL ONLY GET BETTER :biggrin:
> BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER FOR HOSTING THIS EVENT AND MY NOR-CAL AND SAN JOSE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 17 2011, 12:02 AM~20356456
> *AND SHOUT OUTS TO ANT,JUAN, SMILEY AND LAY M LOW CAR CLUB, AND THANX AND A FIRME SHOUT OUT TO CHOLO DJ AND D.J. FRANKY PEREZ!!!!!  DA CONNECTION
> *



:thumbsup: WE GOTCHA BACK HOMIE.........

MUCH LOVE THE ASSISTANCE HOMEBOY :h5:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2011, 08:52 AM~20357623
> *ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS C.C................WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT.
> IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND BIGGER THAN WE EXPECTED. BE SURE TO ATTEND OUR FUTURE EVENTS CUZ THEY WILL ONLY GET BETTER :biggrin:
> BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER FOR HOSTING THIS EVENT AND MY NOR-CAL AND SAN JOSE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> ...



ON BEHALF OF LAY M LOW C.C WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR THE HOSPITALITY AND THE WARM WELCOME AND FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW....WE HAD A GREAT TIMEAND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.......
KEEP IT ROLLIN.....SEEE YA'LL AT THE NEXT FUNCTION.


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

just wanted to thank Mario and the rest of the lux family for a great day of clean ass rides, on behalf of born2ride


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 AM~20357623
> *ON BEHALF OF LUXURIOUS C.C................WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT.
> IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT AND BIGGER THAN WE EXPECTED. BE SURE TO ATTEND OUR FUTURE EVENTS CUZ THEY WILL ONLY GET BETTER :biggrin:
> BIG THANKS TO ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER FOR HOSTING THIS EVENT AND MY NOR-CAL AND SAN JOSE BROTHERS AND SISTERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hellrazr209_@Apr 17 2011, 10:17 AM~20358387
> *just wanted to thank Mario and the rest of the lux family for a great day of clean ass rides, on behalf of born2ride
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Apr 16 2011, 09:29 PM~20355976
> *I WANNA THANK MY CENTRAL VALLEY LUX FAM.HAD A GOOD TIME.AND I WANNA GIVE A SPECIAL THANX TO TIM,RACHEL & LIL.LAYLA FROM KOOL AID/STACKLIFE HYDAULICS & MINO FROM KING FISH CUSTOMES FOR PUTTING ALOT OF HARD WORK INTO TO MY CAR TO GET IT TO SWING FOR THIS SHOW  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


AW SHYT U GOT THAT SUCKA UP THERE NICE


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

Good show  How many cars showed up? :wow:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 17 2011, 01:01 PM~20358550
> *AW SHYT U GOT THAT SUCKA UP THERE NICE
> *


RITE ON HOMIE


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by reneehernand_@Apr 17 2011, 12:18 PM~20358603
> *Good show   How many cars showed up? :wow:
> *


<span style='color:red'> LuxuriouS we want to thank every one for the love and support.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

anymore pics?


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

:twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :around: :banghead: 

FUCK I'M HELLA MAD LOOK'S LIKE THE BAY BOY HELLA MISSED OUT ON A GOOD SHOW ......SAW ONE BEAUTIFUL LADY WHERE'S THE REST I HEARD THERE WERE ALOT OF BREEZY'S LOL RITCHIE RITCH WHERE YOU AT ???


----------



## Str8sharkin78 (Aug 17, 2007)

what up lux fam!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20355367
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Apr 17 2011, 08:40 AM~20357578
> *He was out of state for work, I took his car for him
> *


Jr thanks for taking the car, it looks like i miss out on a good show!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

:biggrin: nice lowlows


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

nice show, thanks!!!!!!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

me and my fam had a blast at the show!! much love Lux


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT......HAD TO WORK


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 17 2011, 03:57 PM~20359803
> *Jr thanks for taking the car, it looks like i miss out on a good show!
> *


 :biggrin: you did homie.. I was looking for you


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 16 2011, 10:25 PM~20355948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AS YOU CAN SEE LAY M LOW WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Great Show.... Beutiful weather*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lay M Low getn ready to ride to the show......cause ya know we gonna shine..... but my camera man cant seem to get the date/clock set right


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

dont mind the dates on the photos......my camera man dont know how to set his camera date/clock :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

wrong dates on photos my bad.......4/16/11


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

4/16/11


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

4/16/11


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

4/16/11


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

4/16/11


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Apr 17 2011, 12:46 PM~20358710
> *<span style='color:red'> LuxuriouS we want to thank every one for the love and support.
> *


Next year your gonna have to tell the city to cut the grass in the field. Lol. And that store Mi Pueblo was the bomb. :biggrin: There aint nothing even close to that down here.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thats all the pictures i took! Now im going to work on the Car Hop video! Should be up soon!  *


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

NITE*LIFE WANTS TO THANK MARIO,AND THE REST OF THE LUX FOR A GREAT TIME DAM THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND GOOD FOOD , ALOT OF BAD AZZ RIDES WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR. YES SIRR   :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 17 2011, 09:58 PM~20362132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS RITCHIE THE WIFE LOVED THE ONE WITH MY SON ON HIS TRIKE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 17 2011, 10:36 PM~20362472
> *Thats all the pictures i took! Now im going to work on the Car Hop video! Should be up soon!
> *



:thumbsup: yup........thats all i got too......but......got a few videos comming as soon as i can get em uploaded......nice pix....ya even got one lay m low car....mine :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

USO cc had a great time at your car show, hats off to the LUXURIOUS cc for throwing a very good car show :thumbsup: .

PS: Thanks to everyone taking pics and posting them for all of us to enjoy :thumbsup: , they came out great.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 17 2011, 10:42 PM~20362520
> *NICE PICS RITCHIE THE WIFE LOVED THE ONE WITH MY SON ON HIS TRIKE
> *


*Glad you guys like them. *


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

All cars were nice but how about the kid who rolled up on a bike bumping with his crew behind him. He was rolling deep. Cant forget that one :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 17 2011, 09:36 PM~20362472
> *Thats all the pictures i took! Now im going to work on the Car Hop video! Should be up soon!
> *


Nice pics! It was good to see Rich :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Apr 18 2011, 07:37 AM~20363785
> *Nice pics! It was good to see Rich  :biggrin:
> *



*It was good seeing you-pete and manuel also, cars are still looking good! See you guys at the next event Rob.  *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, this was a firme show. Met a bunch of new gente too. I will see everyone again up there soon. Thanks Chuy, and Ritchie Rich.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 18 2011, 11:32 AM~20365139
> *Yup, this was a firme show. Met a bunch of new gente too. I will see everyone again up there soon. Thanks Chuy, and Ritchie Rich.
> *


*
It was great seeing you Mike! See you at the next event!*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Had a good time thanks paul and all the LUX Fam :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Apr 18 2011, 09:07 AM~20364278
> *this looks familiar
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 18 2011, 11:24 AM~20365524
> *Had a good time thanks paul and all the LUX Fam :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great show 
See you next year
:biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@Apr 17 2011, 09:36 PM~20362476
> *NITE*LIFE WANTS TO THANK MARIO,AND THE REST OF THE LUX FOR A GREAT TIME DAM THAT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND GOOD FOOD , ALOT OF BAD AZZ RIDES WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR. YES SIRR      :biggrin:
> *


thank you guys for the support bro. yup yup :thumbsup:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a great time cant wait for the next one


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> MODESTO SATURDAY LUXURIOUS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> > MODESTO SATURDAY LUXURIOUS SHOW
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

THANK YOU HOMIE WE HAD A GREAT TIME :h5: TO A GREAT EVENT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

El Marinero the bomb this is the best local spot for mexicano comida :biggrin: should've tried the milanesa it's the best period :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 350 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And smokin Hot Model contest. Most cash prize money for the Hop Contest on the Westcoast!!!

See LO LO's, DUBS, EUROS, IMPORTS, MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND MORE!










CYA there!!!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20355689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good show


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Apr 16 2011, 09:51 PM~20355689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good show


----------



## Cadi Couture (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a great time...Great turn out... :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

may 15th


$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. trophy given for placing 1st and second in each class

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

chillin n getn ready at big ants house for the lux show 4/16/11 modesto


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

leavin ant's house on our way to the show.......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

arriving at the modesto lux show 4/16/11


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS!!!!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 21 2011, 02:42 PM~20389448
> *LUXURIOUS!!!!!
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe79cadi_@Apr 17 2011, 12:50 AM~20356399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sucks that the balljoint broke..the car just started to climb and was hopefully a lick away from hitting the bumper..well the lower a arms is getting fixed and got some new stuff getting done as well...but had a blast..minus the sunburn..next time ill be bringing my spf 80....


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Apr 21 2011, 06:06 PM~20392177
> *Sir Lexxx<-----click to view pictures from the Modesto show
> *


 Pics by sir lexxx [PADRINOS] 60 IMPALA


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :cheesy:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 21 2011, 08:15 PM~20393663
> *Pics by sir lexxx [PADRINOS] 60 IMPALA
> *


TTT nice pic bro thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

